# Sea World Orlando Picture Thread



## HesMyFairytale

*This sticky was started in 2006 and continues on today.
Merging all SW pictures in this sticky.

Please no chit chat*

*Pictures only
*

Just looking for some pictures of Sea World Orlando. Post any that you may have here!


----------



## IwasatWDWforamonth




----------



## IwasatWDWforamonth




----------



## MikeyA50




----------



## MikeyA50




----------



## MikeyA50




----------



## MikeyA50




----------



## MikeyA50




----------



## Sanibel Spirit




----------



## Girlsontour

These pictures were taken last May...











*Notice in the background the park staff are taking the flamingo's for a walk!!*






*My DD's kept going on the front seats because they loved it soooo much!*


----------



## marconat




----------



## marconat




----------



## marconat




----------



## MikeyA50




----------



## MikeyA50




----------



## MikeyA50




----------



## mylittleprincess

I LOVE Seaworld!!!

This is from Dining with Shamu. This was a neat experience & the food was great!
















They were doing a commercial that day so this was apparently part of it..


----------



## RainbowsMist

Here are some pics from our recent trip:


----------



## Tagrel

LOVE all the great pictures!  We haven't been since 2004, but are returning this August and the whole family is really looking forward to it.  Here are a few of my favorite shots from 2004...
















And my favorite action shot...  





Looking forward to updating my pics this year!


----------



## silverangel879

Here are some from my first trip to Orlando in 2005. We did the Adventure Tour. 



















It was taken with a waterproof camera and then scanned...








































Lunch during the tour...@ SHAMU's Pool!!!









I'm the one in the third row...with maroon shirt! I loved the Kraken!!! We rode it like 4 times.

Finishing the evening with Dine with Shamu...


----------



## Mischa

I finally get to add some of my pics to this thread!    We were there on Monday, DH & I now have another favorite park!

Here are a few I took:





















This was a baby that was born an hour before we got to where the Sea Lions are kept.


----------



## LCTsMom

We just got back yesterday.....


----------



## OCEAN LOVE <3




----------



## Baghdad Bob




----------



## Mr. & Mrs. Smith

OCEAN LOVE <3 said:


> It's by the skytower and the spice mill cafe. And it is on the map, im looking at one right now.



What is it listed as?  "Pearl Diving Area"?  It's not on the interactive map on their website.


----------



## Lisa P.




----------



## Lisa P.




----------



## Lisa P.




----------



## Lisa P.




----------



## Lisa P.




----------



## Lisa P.




----------



## Lisa P.




----------



## Lisa P.




----------



## Lisa P.




----------



## Lisa P.




----------



## DixieDolphin

.......


----------



## DixieDolphin

.......


----------



## DixieDolphin

.....


----------



## DixieDolphin

.....


----------



## DixieDolphin

...


----------



## Manymice

Pacific Point Preserve:




Horse Stables:










Clyde and Seamore:





























Blue Horizons:













Penguin Encounter:









More Pacific Point:

















I have a small video of the sharks deep dive encounter and some more pics on our family blog.  Feel free to take a peek!


----------



## Manymice

Here's one more pic:


----------



## loribeth




----------



## loribeth




----------



## craigs bride

here are some of mine from 2006


----------



## diberry

Making fun of the "Believe" show. It's absolutely hilarious!!


----------



## dananbethany

SeaWorld

My daughter and niece at the beginning






Playing in the mister






My daughter loved the manatee exhibit






At the Jewels of the Sea


----------



## dananbethany

The Clyde and Seamore Show is one of the best






The Shamu Rocks Buffet was really nice and the food was excellent






The Shamu Rocks show itself was awesome but see how the board is messed up?  It was because of - you guessed it - a bad thunderstorm that had come through earlier.


----------



## DizzyV6P

Seamore Show






Dolphin Show
















These are from my June Sea World Trip in Orlando.  I just went to the San Diego Sea World in August and am still going through tons of photos...lol.


----------



## Metro West

From today:


----------



## Metro West




----------



## Violet Crayon

A few photos from March 4th.


----------



## Metro West




----------



## Metro West




----------



## Metro West




----------



## Emimy

A few from 2006






(I hate Shamu, I have a weird irrational phobia of killer whales!)

















We had a wicked thunderstorm while we were waiting for a show to start & I managed to capture this - it's not perfect but I love it!!


----------



## Emimy

Some from November 2008






I can't stand this ride, I got toally drenched. Even the woman behind me was going, "That poor girl, she looks like she's been thrown in!" My insoles in my shoes disintergrated, it was gross! never again!  











I love these little guys, I think they're amazing! The woman next to me kept sayin "man, they are so UGLY! Look how ugly they are, ewww!" And her husband replied with, "Honey, he probably thinks the same about you!" 





Did I mention I don't like Shamu?!  I was stood at the underwater viewing bit because DBF wanted to see & I was freaking out and hiding behind him, the guy next to me must've thought I was nuts


----------



## Metro West




----------



## MissionMouse

41 Sea World Photos in My Sea World Album
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/showgallery.php?cat=847


----------



## Metro West




----------



## Tillikumtrainer

Seaworld orlando may 15th 2009































lolz:


----------



## Swoop1

Earlier this year.  Sadly this was the extent of the show as the whales pretty much refused to do the show. 







Better him than me.


----------



## Stephanator

*October 2009 *


----------



## mirla122

these are from our trip this past april


----------



## SmallWorld71

Here are some:


----------



## Shamurocks




----------



## Shamurocks




----------



## Shamurocks

I take too many pictures


----------



## Victoria3




----------



## Victoria3




----------



## clearskies




----------



## SrisonS

"Sure, she 'got in the way'." by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## Metro West




----------



## SrisonS

The Reflex by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## momto4obkids

[/IMG]


----------



## CarolineB




----------



## SgtClaymore

Mischa said:


>



These are some really great pics! Thank you for sharing...


----------



## anonymouscactus

Not a picture... but a music video of the various animal exhibits and some of the rides that I filmed and edited yesterday

YOUTUBE LINK:







_this was so enjoyable that i'm breaking my rule of no chit chat...
delightful video of sea world
macraven_


----------



## Eaglefan9727

Shot taken from October 20th, 2013


----------



## Eaglefan9727




----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Beluga Interaction Program 2013


----------



## macraven

_Merged the older sw picture thread with 2016 picture thread 

Fun to see how the park has changed over all the years !




The entire thread has been completely updated now.
Chit chat and removed picture sites that no longer function, have been removed.


Remember to use the pm system to comment to others about their pictures.
_
_Setting up your picture with date, name of attraction, etc will always be acceptable._


----------



## Inhislove

New green screen fun at Shark Encounter


----------



## Nellas Elensar

From September 2016, comp!ete with "Wonder Twin" when she was first starting to lose her feathers:


----------



## Nellas Elensar

From May 2012, the last time I saw Tilikum.  He was never around in 2013, 2014, and 2016...guess we visited at the wrong time each of those visits.  RIP Tilly, you will be missed.


----------



## Nellas Elensar

From October 2011:


----------



## Nellas Elensar

From June 2006:


----------



## Nellas Elensar

From June 2005:


----------



## Nellas Elensar

From September 2016 - three of the four pilot whales in their care:


----------



## Nellas Elensar

Keepers training the lesser devil rays in the Manta aquarium. From September 2016:


----------



## Nellas Elensar

Another one from September 2016...me hanging with the penguins:


----------



## Nellas Elensar

Last one from September 2016...an Australian Spotted Jellyfish in the Jewels of the Sea aquarium:


----------



## macraven

_just a heads up i will be removing threads that pictures are not available.

many use photo bucket and posters are unable to repost older pics they had put up.

contact me by pm if you are in the process of switching to a site (such as __smugmug) if you are resetting the pictures back up._

_many thanks to all that have been helpful and sharing their pictures with all of us!_


----------



## macraven

_I'm hoping the Gina will be able to add current pictures here soon as she was at Sea World this month_


----------



## Nellas Elensar

Sorry I haven't been active on here...computer has been acting up...better now. Going to SWO next weekend for start of Electric Ocean.  Hope to take some good pics.


----------



## THEDISNEYTHREE




----------



## THEDISNEYTHREE




----------



## macraven

Nellas Elensar said:


> Sorry I haven't been active on here...computer has been acting up...better now. Going to SWO next weekend for start of Electric Ocean.  Hope to take some good pics.


Hooray !

More pics from you!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Shark Encounter:


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Sesame Street Dance Party (Just for Kids Weekends, May 2018):


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Shark Encounter:


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Shark Encounter:


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Shark Encounter:


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Shark Encounter:


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Shark Encounter:


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Antarctica:  Empire of the Penguin


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Antarctica:  Empire of the Penguin


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Antarctica:  Empire of the Penguin


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Antarctica:  Empire of the Penguin


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Antarctica


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Antarctica


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Antarctica


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Antarctica


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Nellas Elensar

From May 2018, driving down I-4:


----------



## Nellas Elensar

From May 2018:


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Dolphin Days


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Dolphin Days


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Dolphin Days


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Dolphin Days


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Dolphin Days


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Jewel of the Sea Aquarium


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Jewel of the Sea Aquarium


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Jewel of the Sea Aquarium


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

@Nellas Elensar , can you see the last two photos that you posted?  For me, they are coming up as grey circles with a " - " inside them.  Maybe its an issue with *my* computer?


----------



## macraven

_I can't see them either.
I sent a pm to her yesterday after she posted to let her know the links did not work.
My guess is she is still working on them.

I'm leaving her posts as it as don't want to pull them as she might need more time to correct the link.


I hope she can try to repost them as I always enjoy seeing her pictures._


----------



## Nellas Elensar

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> @Nellas Elensar , can you see the last two photos that you posted?  For me, they are coming up as grey circles with a " - " inside them.  Maybe its an issue with *my* computer?





macraven said:


> _I can't see them either.
> I sent a pm to her yesterday after she posted to let her know the links did not work.
> My guess is she is still working on them.
> 
> I'm leaving her posts as it as don't want to pull them as she might need more time to correct the link.
> 
> 
> I hope she can try to repost them as I always enjoy seeing her pictures._



Hi....I will have to wait until I have access to my laptop tomorrow to try to correct the pic link problem.  Thank you for your patience.


----------



## macraven

_No rush
Take what time you need_


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Dolphins Up Close Tour:


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Dolphins Up Close Tour:


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Dolphins Up Close Tour:


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Dolphins Up Close Tour:


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Dolphins Up Close Tour:


----------



## Nellas Elensar

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> @Nellas Elensar , can you see the last two photos that you posted?  For me, they are coming up as grey circles with a " - " inside them.  Maybe its an issue with *my* computer?





macraven said:


> _I can't see them either.
> I sent a pm to her yesterday after she posted to let her know the links did not work.
> My guess is she is still working on them.
> 
> I'm leaving her posts as it as don't want to pull them as she might need more time to correct the link.
> 
> 
> I hope she can try to repost them as I always enjoy seeing her pictures._



I tried reposting the pic links using my laptop.  Can you see them now?


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Nellas Elensar said:


> I tried reposting the pic links using my laptop.  Can you see them now?



I can!


----------



## Nellas Elensar

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I can!



Good!   I wonder what happened.   I guess the board didn't like my kindle's browser.  Hmmmmm...


----------



## macraven

Yea I can and love them!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

SeaWorld's Christmas Celebration 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

SeaWorld's Christmas Celebration 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

SeaWorld's Christmas Celebration 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

SeaWorld's Christmas Celebration 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

SeaWorld's Christmas Celebration 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

SeaWorld's Christmas Celebration 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

SeaWorld's Christmas Celebration 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

SeaWorld's Christmas Celebration 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

SeaWorld's Christmas Celebration 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

SeaWorld's Christmas Celebration 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

December 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

December 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

December 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

SeaWorld's Christmas Celebration 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

SeaWorld's Christmas Celebration 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

SeaWorld's Christmas Celebration 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

SeaWorld's Christmas Celebration 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

December 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

December 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

December 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

December 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

December 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

December 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Halloween Spooktacular 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Halloween Spooktacular 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Halloween Spooktacular 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Halloween Spooktacular 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Halloween Spooktacular 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Halloween Spooktacular 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Halloween Spooktacular 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Halloween Spooktacular 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Halloween Spooktacular 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Nellas Elensar

Failed attempt...


----------



## macraven

The picture is not showing up


----------



## Nellas Elensar

macraven said:


> The picture is not showing up



Nuts!  Isn't there a guide on here to help posters post pictures?  I'm using Android, so is there anything special I need to do with my pics to make them viewable?


----------



## Nellas Elensar

Failed attempt...


----------



## macraven

_No it still shows the circle that is gray with a line in the middle.

I use mac and don't know anything about Android.

Maybe anyone that reads this thread can give you some advise._


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Daily Flamingo Walk:  October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Flamingo Walk:  October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Waterfront Shops:  October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

The Waterfront, October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016 (not a typo....they were decorating for Christmas already in 10/16!)


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016:  Dancing Fountains


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016, Shark Touch Pool


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Shark Touch Pool, October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016, Shark Touch Pool


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Passmember Lounge, October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Oyster's Secret pick-a-pearl, October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Oyster's Secret, October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Oyster's Secret, October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Nellas Elensar

Failed Attempt...


----------



## macraven

No I don’t see the pic still


----------



## Nellas Elensar

macraven said:


> No I don’t see the pic still



Did the second pic come through?  It should've since that link came from my laptop.


----------



## CAPSLOCK

That last photo came through for me.


----------



## Nellas Elensar

From May 2018:


----------



## macraven

Past ones still not viewable but the one you posted one minute ago is showing fine

Good job!


----------



## Nellas Elensar

From May 2018, a couple days before Alberto:










Hopefully this one will work now...it's one of my favorites so far.


----------



## macraven

_It’s invisible...._


----------



## Nellas Elensar

Dang it. Alright...I guess I will have to find a new photo hosting site because Google Photos is not working properly.  Any ideas??


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Nellas Elensar said:


> Dang it. Alright...I guess I will have to find a new photo hosting site because Google Photos is not working properly.  Any ideas??



I use photos that were posted to Facebook.  Even if they aren't photos I want shared with my Facebook friends, you have an option on FB to make an album viewable to "only you".  Pictures uploaded to a private album won't show up to your Facebook friends, but you can still right click on the picture, select "copy image address", and upload to the Dis via the image button on the post task bar.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

December 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

December 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

December 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Santa's Fireside Feast, December 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Santa's Fireside Feast, December 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Santa's Fireside Feast, December 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Santa's Fireside Feast, December 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Santa's Fireside Feast, December 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

December 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

December 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

December 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

December 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

December 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

December 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

December 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

December 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

December 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

December 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

December 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

December 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

December 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

December 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

December 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

December 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

December 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

December 2016


----------



## Nellas Elensar

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I use photos that were posted to Facebook.  Even if they aren't photos I want shared with my Facebook friends, you have an option on FB to make an album viewable to "only you".  Pictures uploaded to a private album won't show up to your Facebook friends, but you can still right click on the picture, select "copy image address", and upload to the Dis via the image button on the post task bar.



thank you.  I'll look into it this weekend.  Have a good night.


----------



## Joanna71985

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> December 2016



I miss this one


----------



## macraven

Nellas Elensar said:


> thank you.  I'll look into it this weekend.  Have a good night.



You will figure it out 
We always have enjoyed your pictures!

And know you will find the way to post them


----------



## Nellas Elensar

Nellas Elensar said:


> From May 2018, a couple days before Alberto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully this one will work now...it's one of my favorites so far.



Hey...can you see it now?  I've changed to Facebook, so it should work now.


----------



## Nellas Elensar

Nellas Elensar said:


> From May 2018, a couple days before Alberto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully this one will work now...it's one of my favorites so far.



If the previous one didn't post correctly it's because the album wouldn't post on Facebook. Figured it out and this one should definitely post.  Enjoy!!  All my other photos should be viewable too if you want to head back to pages 6 and 11 to view them (if you haven't already seen them before).


----------



## macraven

Hooray!

The pictures show up now!!


----------



## Nellas Elensar

Cool!!!  Now I have to wait for Facebook to unblock me, so I can upload more pics.  .  Photo album I was trying to create had a lot of very small pics that uploaded very quickly, so Facebook that I was spamming and blocked me temporarily (don't know for how long).  Luckily, I have 2 solid Sea World photo albums that I can share from, so I'm good for right now.


----------



## macraven

Sounds wonderful 
And we will see more of your pictures very soon!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

May 2018


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

May 2018


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

May 2018


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

May 2018


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

May 2018


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

May 2018


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

May 2018


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

May 2018


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

May 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

May 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

May 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

May 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

May 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

May 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

May 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

May 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

May 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

May 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

May 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

May 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

May 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

May 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

May 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

May 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

May 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

May 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

May 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

May 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

May 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

May 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

May 2016


----------



## Nellas Elensar

From May 2018:


----------



## Nellas Elensar

From May 2017:


----------



## Nellas Elensar

From September 2016:


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

October 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

May 2018


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

May 2018


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

May 2018


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

May 2018


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

May 2018


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

May 2018


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

May 2018


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

May 2018


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

May 2018


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

May 2018


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

May 2018


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

May 2018


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

May 2018


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

May 2018 (the secret is out...spring is a GREAT time to visit!)


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

May 2018


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

May 2018


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

May 2018


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

May 2018


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

May 2018


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

May 2018


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

May 2018


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

May 2018


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

May 2018


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

May 2018


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

May 2018


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

May 2018


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

May 2018


----------



## Nellas Elensar

From May 2018:


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

May 2018


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

May 2018


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

May 2018


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

May 2018


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

May 2018


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

May 2018


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

May 2018


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

May 2018


----------



## Nellas Elensar

From May 2018:


----------



## Nellas Elensar

From May 2018:


----------



## Nellas Elensar

From May 2018:


----------



## Nellas Elensar

One last one from May 2018:


----------



## Nellas Elensar

Oops...Didn't see this one.  THIS is the last one from May 2018:


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## SrisonS

Manta by Scott Smith, on Flickr


----------



## SrisonS

Portrait Avoidance 101 by Scott Smith, on Flickr


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Nellas Elensar

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


>





Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


>



Sorry...I know I'm supposed to pm questions, but I don't know how to insert these images into a pm.  I'm just wondering where these two beautiful sculptures were located and are they there all the time or if they are seasonal?  Thanks!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Nellas Elensar said:


> Sorry...I know I'm supposed to pm questions, but I don't know how to insert these images into a pm.  I'm just wondering where these two beautiful sculptures were located and are they there all the time or if they are seasonal?  Thanks!



These sculptures are located along the water behind the Skytower.  I have no idea how long they've been there, as the queue for the ride used to enter to the front when it was included with regular park admission.  Now that you must purchase tickets (or obtain your free ticket as a pass member) from the counter to the side of the building, the entrance to the queue wraps around the back of the ride.....and takes you right past these statues.


----------



## Nellas Elensar

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> These sculptures are located along the water behind the Skytower.  I have no idea how long they've been there, as the queue for the ride used to enter to the front when it was included with regular park admission.  Now that you must purchase tickets (or obtain your free ticket as a pass member) from the counter to the side of the building, the entrance to the queue wraps around the back of the ride.....and takes you right past these statues.



Weird...I rode it this past visit, but I must have missed these beauties.  I guess I wasn't as vigilant as I normally would have been.  Oh well...there's always next time.   Thanks!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Nellas Elensar

From May 2018:


----------



## Nellas Elensar

From August 2014:


----------



## Nellas Elensar

Another one from August 2014:


----------



## Nellas Elensar

From September 2016:


----------



## Nellas Elensar

Last one for tonight...also from September 2016:


----------



## pattyw




----------



## pattyw




----------



## pattyw




----------



## pattyw




----------



## pattyw




----------



## pattyw




----------



## pattyw




----------



## pattyw




----------



## FLOIR

Infinity Falls area once construction walls came down -


----------



## pattyw




----------



## pattyw




----------



## FLOIR

Infinity Falls during some employee testing


----------



## Nellas Elensar

Sorry I haven't been active lately.  Feeling a bit under the weather.  I'll post more pics when I feel better.


----------



## macraven

Nellas Elensar said:


> Sorry I haven't been active lately.  Feeling a bit under the weather.  I'll post more pics when I feel better.




_Hope you feel better real soon

You have been a great contributor on the thread!

We all appreciate your great pictures !

_


----------



## Nellas Elensar

From May 2018:


----------



## Nellas Elensar

I never noticed this before.  Each of these decals/etchings (?) depicts one of the species of penguins found in the Antarctica exhibit (I guess this was before they got the chinstrap penguins because they're not showcased).  From May 2018:


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Nellas Elensar

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


>



Beautiful picture!  What kind of owl is this?


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Nellas Elensar said:


> Beautiful picture!  What kind of owl is this?



This was a screech owl named Henry.  He was part of the Animal Ambassadors Tour .


----------



## Nellas Elensar

Ohhhh...interesting and beautiful creature he is.

more pics soon, I promise.


----------



## Nellas Elensar

Okay...I am back!  I have no idea which photos I have posted before I migrated to Flickr, so I am going to restart my sharing.

From May 2018:


----------



## Nellas Elensar

From September 2016 (Australian Spotted Jellyfish):


----------



## Nellas Elensar

From May 2018:


----------



## Nellas Elensar

From September 2010 - RIP Kalina:


----------



## Nellas Elensar

From May 2018:


----------



## Nellas Elensar

From May 2018:


----------



## Nellas Elensar

From May 2018:


----------



## CAPSLOCK




----------



## CAPSLOCK




----------



## CAPSLOCK




----------



## Zi@

Thank you for posting all these beautiful pictures!!


----------



## Flynn's Gal




----------



## Flynn's Gal




----------



## A_NY_Outlaw




----------



## A_NY_Outlaw




----------



## A_NY_Outlaw




----------



## A_NY_Outlaw




----------



## A_NY_Outlaw




----------



## A_NY_Outlaw




----------



## Flynn's Gal




----------



## Flynn's Gal




----------



## Flynn's Gal




----------



## Flynn's Gal




----------



## A_NY_Outlaw




----------



## A_NY_Outlaw




----------



## A_NY_Outlaw




----------



## A_NY_Outlaw




----------



## A_NY_Outlaw




----------



## A_NY_Outlaw




----------



## A_NY_Outlaw




----------



## drenalin'junkie

.


----------



## CAPSLOCK




----------



## CAPSLOCK




----------

